# Ping Spiking problems~ HELP!



## Lagmaster (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm suffering from chronic ping-spikes which occur on most servers I connect to on Online games Some servers my ping will stabilize and plateau at 150ms; which isn't great, but bearable.

To illustrate the depth of this problem I'm going to present it from two differn't perspectives. Your perspective and mine.

Imagine if you will; We are fighting eachother in 1v1 in an online 2d pc shooting game

You will see--

-Me teleporting and jumping randomly
-Me freezing momentarily several times
-Rarely I will appear in front of you and kill you

From my perspective--

-I will shoot you many times without you being hurt
-Sometimes everybody will freeze and I will have to disconnect and reconnect
-Sometimes a FPS drop from 40 to below 25
-I will die without barely being shot at


If you were able to imagine that scenario, then it's assumable that you're intelligent enough to realize just how much this problem can limit ones abilities.



These ping-spikes will take my MS from a stable 100(on average) to 500-1000, They occur about every 5-6 seconds, and last anywhere from 1-2 seconds to 3-15 seconds.


I don't by any means consider myself "good" with computer technical applications. So with that said. I NEED HELP! 


Heres some information you may want-

I use a HP G72 Laptop
I use a home wireless network used by 2 other people
My router is a Netgear Rangemax Duo wireless-N router WNDR3300
I don't know what the name of our ISP is off the top of my head~ but lets pretend the problem doesn't originate there(Because it's a huge pain to chance my ISP and it's probably the last thing I'll do.)


I took the internet line(I don't know what it's officially called) out of the router and plugged it straight into my computer, It did little to help the ping-spiking problem, although my packet loss rate did substancially decrease.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What type of Internet connection are you using (cable, DSL. etc.)? 

Do a bandwidth test of your connection by going to Pcpitstop. Try both upload and download connections. Also, try a regular connection speedtest by going to Speedtest.net. 
Also, if you are using a wireless connection from your computer to the router, I would recommend testing the problem with a wired connection to the router.


----------

